# Smooth Cockapoo Coat Change?



## yvy616 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi everyone. I got a smooth "open face" cockapoo recently. She's 4.5months and adorable. She is a dark apricot color with white chest and paws, and some lighter apricot blends. Anyways, I noticed something I never saw in the breeder's pics. She has a widow's peak lighter than her face. At first I didn't like it, it was distracting. But of course, as I bond with her, I love her anyways. Was just curious if anyone with a smoothie cockapoo notice their coats change color or texture as an adult. Wondering if the widow's peak will eventually blend in or if it will be even more pronounced. As stated it wasn't there as a younger pup.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

As she grows and you get her clipped, I’d say it looks like she’ll get darker. 

Lucky isn’t as straight, more wavy. As a pup he had a darker red coat deep down but it looked like 1980s blond highlights. By the time he was 8 months old and had his first proper clip, the blond has almost all gone and his coat is a bit coarser and darker. 

So it may change. Or you can cut her hair on the head shorter


----------



## yvy616 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi is Lucky also a smooth face/cocker look or is he a teddy bear cockapoo? Do you have pics? I assumed if her blonde widow's peak wasn't there before, then she's actually turning lighter in that spot. Unless light hair comes out before the dark one? 
She has dark red on top of her body but light apricot legs. She's really a blend. Which is why the top of her head a perfect blonde triangle stands out. lol She may still get darker, who knows. I'm curious to see the change.


----------

